
New terrorist laptop bombs may evade airport security, intel sources say - swatkat
http://www.cnn.com/2017/03/31/politics/terrorist-laptop-bombs-may-evade-security/
======
dbg31415
This is fearmongering, and a dupe.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=laptop%20bombs&sort=byPopulari...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=laptop%20bombs&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

